# anyone fishing the Gold coast on sunday.....?



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

well i thought its about time i paddled the yak again, 
is anyone fishing the Gold coast this sunday, i was thinking currumbin, tallebudgera, tweed or the broadwater,

anyone interested...?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

We haven't heard from you for a while Ben, what have you been doing?


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Fishbrain and I will be hitting the canals and possibly the Broadwater tomorrow morning. Im not sure where he is planning on launching, but he said near Chevron Island.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sorry guys,

il be stinkboatin now with a mate,


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sorry guys,

il be stinkboatin now with a mate,


----------

